# Here's some fine acoustic playin



## bRian (Jul 3, 2006)

The Emmanuel brudders, from down under mate.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=M94V5DDQwrg&mode=related&search=


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

I like this guy. He can play the guitar like nobody and he can be funny too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tg2K4AIztrs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7wAEMIAhFs&mode=related&search=


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

T.E. is amazing. :bow: Definitely in my top 3 favourite fingerstyle players.


----------



## fret15 (Feb 17, 2006)

Pretty incredible clip


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

WoW! That's some amazing stuff!!
I sent those links off to family to enjoy.


----------



## Gitpik (Apr 13, 2006)

*Tommy*

Fantastic player.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Weird. I had never heard of these guys before and now that I've seen the videos above, they seem to be showing up everywhere...

The Guitar One magazine that I had just purchased for the first time and before seeing this thread has tabs for one of Tommy Emmanuel's songs... Antonella's Birthday.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Brilliant playing...I'm going out to the garage now to get a hammer so I can pound my guitar flat. Or maybe I will play for just a little while to give her one more chance.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Tommy rocks. I didn't know he had a brother. 

Here's another feller who can play a pretty mean acoustical guitar, Monte Montgomery:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=lBeVbCZq9jQ&mode=related&search=


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

Sneaky said:


> Tommy rocks. I didn't know he had a brother.
> 
> Here's another feller who can play a pretty mean acoustical guitar, Monte Montgomery:
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=lBeVbCZq9jQ&mode=related&search=



Monte Montgomery is one of the best acoustic player out there,
but he saddly has one of the biggest ego that there is.


----------

